# Where to buy BBQ containers?!



## nrok2118 (Jul 14, 2010)

Im looking to make a couple different sauces and was wondering where to buy plastic bottles for storing and serving BBQ sauce.  I realize I should buy them online but id like to make a couple sauces tonight and wanted to know if anyones seen anything useful at say a walmart?  I was at my Giant grocery store yesterday and they didnt have anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## harryho (Jul 14, 2010)

I have actually seen them at the local 99-cent stores or Dollar Trees.


----------



## crashdavis (Jul 14, 2010)

They do carry those types of squeeze bottles at WalMart.  In the kitchen gadget section.  You can also buy them at some tool stores, like Western Tool Supply as glue bottles.

Darrin


----------



## Dutch (Jul 14, 2010)

Another place to look would be Restaurant Supply shops. Like Darrin above, I've found them at Wally's World (Walmart).


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 14, 2010)

I just use the empty ketchup bottles from making my sauce...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm cheap!

I like the 64oz size.

SOB


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 14, 2010)

Our grocery store has them in the picnic section or Target had them too


----------



## reichl (Jul 14, 2010)

amazon.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

A lot of places have them cheap. I don't know what part of Bucks County you live in, but I was born & was raised in Bucks, went to Quakertown School, and now live in Lehigh County (Macungie). I get most things I need at a little restaurant supply store in Macungie.

Bearcarver


----------



## matts (Jul 14, 2010)

I was never able to find them at Wally World.  I end up just using water bottles with the squirt caps.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 14, 2010)

The best place that I've found is GFS.  Not sure if they have one in your area, but they're cheap and they last.  They have large ones and small ones.


----------



## nrok2118 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow so i went to walmart, they had little ones but thats lame.  Tried a dollar tree, nothing.  Went down to Target, nope!  Went to the Mall (I hate the Mall) walked twice around, nada.  Came home tried the local grocery store, yeah right. 

What a wasted evening, guess I'll order some online.  Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2010)

Restaurant supply places have them cheap. I get them for a dollar usually. I also use them at work for wood glue.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 14, 2010)

i got some at my walmart, but they didnt have but the smaller normal size wich is ok for sauces but i ended up finding a bigger one at the flea market that i use to hold a double batch of pulled pork finishing sauce.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2010)

nrok2118 said:


> wow so i went to walmart, they had little ones but thats lame.  Tried a dollar tree, nothing.  Went down to Target, nope!  Went to the Mall (I hate the Mall) walked twice around, nada.  Came home tried the local grocery store, yeah right.
> 
> What a wasted evening, guess I'll order some online.  Thanks for the suggestions though


Wow, Hard to believe Bucks County would do that to you! What part of Bucks?

Hate to see you have to buy off internet----Shipping will be more than the bottles.

Bear


----------



## wildflower (Jul 15, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> I just use the empty ketchup bottles from making my sauce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never thought of that, thanks


----------



## biaviian (Jul 15, 2010)

I found mine at Kmart.


----------



## xsists (Jul 15, 2010)

I got mine at walmart..  Had to cut the tips a little larger but wasn't a big deal.  They were like $0.80 or something..


----------



## harryho (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess, Williams-Sonoma would have it...........or Sur-La Table

http://www.surlatable.com/product/features/bbq+&+picnic/retro+barbecue+condiment+set.do


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 10, 2010)

I have some from walmart and they are very cheaply made, went to the local restaurant supply store they were about $0.15 more, but they were so much better in quality.  I think I gave about $1.10 for them.


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 10, 2010)

64 oz ketchup bottle works great


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 12, 2010)

nrok2118 said:


> wow so i went to walmart, they had little ones but thats lame.  Tried a dollar tree, nothing.  Went down to Target, nope!  Went to the Mall (I hate the Mall) walked twice around, nada.  Came home tried the local grocery store, yeah right.
> 
> What a wasted evening, guess I'll order some online.  Thanks for the suggestions though


If you don't have any how can the "little ones" be lame? I'm surprised you couldn't find the red and yellow squeeze bottles for mustard and ketchup at Wal-Mart, those are larger than the "lame" ones. I also use kethcup bottles, but they are harder to clean.


----------



## mrtexansfan (Aug 27, 2010)

I use the ketchup bottles like everyone has said but when I make sauce to give/sell I use glass mason jars, a bit more pricey but nice look and if they choose they can put in squirt bottle.


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 28, 2010)

try EBAY you can find anything and everything there you can buy them indivdual or by the case


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 28, 2010)

In our area we have a SYSCO (restaurant supply) store that we can go to for things like that.  Also carry out containers.  In some areas they are wholesale to businesses only, but here they have a retail outlet.

I just did a google on restaurant supply bucks county pa and it pointed me to Lancaster -- probably not much good to you.

You might be closer to Philly than to Dutch country. 

None of that answers for you -- but might give you some ideas for searches.


----------



## atcnick (Sep 5, 2010)

I've bought them from Walmart before.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a few of those, I buy mine at a restaurant supply store by me called Best Bargains, I think I pay somewhere around $6 for 4 of them


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you found a squeeze bottle you like yet?  We were at Wal-Mart today.  They claim to carry them at $0.97 each, but were out of stock.  Don't know how big they would have been.

Here is a source you might try:  http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=711773  , 12 of them for $8.95, 12 oz size.  Depending on where you are, shipping costs might almost double that price.


----------



## shamong9 (Sep 5, 2010)

Try the Phone book for a restaurant supplier. I tried Walmart, Target, Sears, and some others, none of them had any. I just got some about an hour ago, from Kitchen Capers, in Moorestown NJ.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 6, 2010)

I know of two sources - one I've done business with - FREUND  (google it)

             &    SKS-bottle.com

Good luck,

 Scott


----------



## aubie1996 (Oct 6, 2010)

If your wife goes to Micheal's or Joanne's or anywhere that has a cake decorating section, Wilton makes some and they have small or large ones and they are less than a dollar a piece.


----------

